# qt with meds



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok I hope to be geting a betta soon. The place where im going to get it does not take good care of there fish. But as its the only store that will take my molly fry i have to go there. At least its a chance for them to live (i cant kill them). Im going to try and trade them in for a betta. Since this betta will be Qt in a 1g tank im thinking of using Melafix because the betta will probaly have something rong with it. I this a good idea? 

The instructions say 5ml for every 10g. So in a 1g tank it would be half a ml? that seems not a lot. should i give 1ml instead???

thanks morgan.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

MelaFix is a good medication because it's fairly gentle as far as treatments go. However, it's always better to not medicate, so unless it's necessary, I would just leave it be. Just make sure you keep the little guy's water quality good and you should be fine.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

he will most definately have some thing since the store does not take care of there fish


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

just a drop or two, have no clue whether its to much or not enough, but that seems to work for me.

just be careful to not dump in half the bottle, wheres that dont work


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

lol is that from past experiance?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

leafgirl115 said:


> lol is that from past experiance?


Maybe...... (lol)


I read the bottle Instructions for usage (Mind wasnt working that night) and read that i needed one teaspoon per 10 gallons, so i went upstairs and got myself a teaspoon to measure out the stuff with..got the teaspoon filled it and dumped it in the bowl (bout' 1 gallon) came back a few minutes later and noticed the betta breathing hard, and reread the instructions.
figured it out after that. (poor fish, survived though, but got fungus few weeks later and died)


----------



## Nippyfish (Apr 25, 2006)

leafgirl115 said:


> he will most definately have some thing since the store does not take care of there fish


There's really no such thing as a _cure-all_. If you new betta is sick you will have to diagnose it and treat the illness accordingly. Many common illnesses can be treated with clean water and the betta's imune system. Medications can be rather potent and can put added stress on the organs like the liver and kidneys and should only be used as necessary. Melafix gets mixed reviews. It's antibacterial properties are spotty at best. It may work well on open wounds but will do nothing for a parasitic or viral infection and in studies have proved poor against bacteria. It may also cause adverse reactions in some anabantids (of which bettas are grouped). 

Choose the healthiest betta you can find and keep his new water very clean. Most pet store bettas that do become ill end up with either Ich (Rid-Ich+ and warm water work great) or columnaris (clean water is the best medicine). I wrote an article on The Dangers of Preventative Medicine specifically for bettas. It may help you in your decision. 

Good luck with your new Betta and Kudos to you for researching before you buy!


----------

